# Pigeon toed horses



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

My very first horse was a slightly pigeon toed Appy, & it was not from bad hoof care. They just grew that way. But it did'nt stop us from running barrels or anything else we wanted to do.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

sinsin4635 said:


> My very first horse was a slightly pigeon toed Appy, & it was not from bad hoof care. They just grew that way. But it did'nt stop us from running barrels or anything else we wanted to do.


That's what I've heard, my very first horse was pigeon toed. He was just really clumsy. I have a mare that is definitely pigeon toed, we purchased her bred and her filly isn't that we can see. We know she has never had her feet done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm unsure if there is a way to tell whether it was a genetic thing or whether it developed over time due to poor hoof care.

My Mustang is pigeon toed and he's never taken a lame step in his life. I've used him for about 8 years (he's 11 now) as a ranch horse. He's been rode a million miles at every speed over horrible terrain, he's roped and dragged thousands of critters...some of which weighed more than he does.

They are more prone to arthritis and ringbone/sidebone than other horses who have straight legs, but you can minimize those risks by keeping her feet balanced for what they are. Don't let the farrier try to "fix" them as he can't, but if he keeps them balanced, you shouldn't have any problems with her.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

My gelding also never had real problems, never lame other than once about tearing his foot off. Could someone explain exactly what ringbone is? I've heard of it but never quite understood it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This site will save me a load of typing.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

smrobs said:


> This site will save me a load of typing.


Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

It can be both genetic and poor farrier work.

I hve 2 Geldings, 1/2 brothers, sired by the same stallion. Both are pigeon toed. Coincidence? Nope, its genetic!

they are 13 and 14 years old. Never had a lame step in their life. One runs speed events and never had a problem with patterns. Both have great feet too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> It can be both genetic and poor farrier work.
> 
> I hve 2 Geldings, 1/2 brothers, sired by the same stallion. Both are pigeon toed. Coincidence? Nope, its genetic!
> 
> ...


Thank you  what I meant by if there is a way to tell is how can you tell what caused it. My mare is pigeon toed, it's quite obvious. Though she is 13 and never had we feet done, we just got her in February and are having to work on her picking up her feet, but she completely freaks so we're going to work on ground manners first. We bought her bred and we filly doesnt appear to be pigeon toed, though her filly is only 11 days old so I can't really judge just yet. Neither of them have issues getting around though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are her front feet. Please note she has never had her feet done. Before we got her she was used strictly as a broodmare.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's a side shot, to me she also seems camped under, which I know her feet could cause.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Her foal's feet. I keep trying to compare her to the filly I lost, so I quit trying to critique her LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's a nice looking mare with some sturdy legs underneath her. Those pigeon toes won't look nearly so bad after a farrier gives her a good trim and balance.

ETA: that foal looks like it might have the start of turning in on the right, but it's still young enough that a farrier might be able to correct any misalignment.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

smrobs said:


> She's a nice looking mare with some sturdy legs underneath her. Those pigeon toes won't look nearly so bad after a farrier gives her a good trim and balance.


Thank you, we're definitely trying to work towards it. It's so much harder teaching a 13 year old mare to pick up her feet than a foal.

That's what I was thinking about the foal. She gets around really well and is quite athletic despite that foot.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully with proper farrier work, she will be okay and "normal" 

And she is not a mare I would have picked to be a broodmare. Whew. She's cute and all, but conformation wise...yikes.

what's her filly look like body wise? (Just curious)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Hopefully with proper farrier work, she will be okay and "normal"
> 
> And she is not a mare I would have picked to be a broodmare. Whew. She's cute and all, but conformation wise...yikes.
> 
> ...


I won't be using her as a broodmare. I'll train her and probably use her as lesson horse (if she's suitable) or my moms trail horse. I can tell she's not suitable as a broodmare. My other two mares are the only ones id ever breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's a picture from before she foaled. She has had MANY foals before i got her and From my knowledge never had a break in between.

I'll try to find some decent pictures of her this years foal, Stella.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha, look at that evil glare ^^^.

I understand you weren't the one breeding.I was king out loud on why someone would choose her with her faults.

oh how I love brown horses.  i hope shes easy for you to train!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Haha, look at that evil glare ^^^.
> 
> I understand you weren't the one breeding.I was king out loud on why someone would choose her with her faults.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you  She's sweet as can be, though is definitely the lead mare, but wasn't handled much. Very smart though.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

She's extremely hard to get a picture of, she WON'T stand still lol.


----------

